# Tilt owners you happy with it ?



## mongey (23/8/19)

So I’m thinking of getting a tilt. Seems like a great tool. The hydro readings is cool but I like the idea of the accurate temp readings inside 
The fermenter. 

Has it lived up to the hype for you ?


----------



## jibba02 (23/8/19)

Biggest gripe, it's not wifi.
That said if it broke today I'd buy another straight up!


----------



## beer gut (23/8/19)

I have got two tilts and am very happy with them. They are fairly accurate and you can calibrate them if they aren’t reading correctly.
I am using them linked to brewfather and google sheets, it’s cool seeing the progress with fermentation and temperature. Combined with my wifi inkbird it all works awesomely. 
I still check OG and FG with a hydrometer.
They can go a bit dicky when you add dry hops commando style but that doesn’t bother me too much.
The DIY iSpindle do the same thing for around a quarter of the price and they are wifi connected.


----------



## splitice (28/8/19)

I've used mine in one brew so far and had some accuracy issues.

I plan to attempt to calibrate it before my next brew on the weekend.


----------



## cjpunk07 (28/8/19)

_ love mine, the calibration does drift but is a great guide to see how fermentation is going and how consistent temp is. It would be better if it would log over wifi as you need a blue tooth device to log constantly, I just use and old phone._


----------



## beer gut (28/8/19)

Tilt customer service is second to none, I had issues with temperature readings on one of mine and had a replacement shipped to me very quickly.


----------



## Drewgong (28/8/19)

The lack of wifi is the only thing stopping me from buying one of these


----------



## WEF (29/8/19)

Drewgong said:


> The lack of wifi is the only thing stopping me from buying one of these


You can add WiFi functionality to them now... You just need a Rasberry pi thingy!


----------



## Truman42 (29/8/19)

I looked at both and went for the ISpindel. Bee2Gee on here makes and sells them, for less than a third of the price of a tilt. 
Wifi connection to fermentrack which I also made a Brewpi temp controller which is also connected to fermentrack. I calibrated mine and it works great and fairly accurate. I got the model with the extra long wire wifi antenna. I can put it inside my SS Brewtech Chronical which is also inside my fermenting fridge, and it will still connect to wifi via a router I have sitting on top of my fermenting fridge. Getting a second one for my other stainless fermenter.


----------



## Drewgong (29/8/19)

WEF said:


> You can add WiFi functionality to them now... You just need a Rasberry pi thingy!


They should just have it built in . surely they get plenty of feedback requesting it


----------



## camNZ (29/8/19)

How does the Tilt go in SS fermenters?


----------



## Drewgong (29/8/19)

Truman42 said:


> I looked at both and went for the ISpindel. Bee2Gee on here makes and sells them, for less than a third of the price of a tilt.
> Wifi connection to fermentrack which I also made a Brewpi temp controller which is also connected to fermentrack. I calibrated mine and it works great and fairly accurate. I got the model with the extra long wire wifi antenna. I can put it inside my SS Brewtech Chronical which is also inside my fermenting fridge, and it will still connect to wifi via a router I have sitting on top of my fermenting fridge. Getting a second one for my other stainless fermenter.
> 
> View attachment 116392


Can i get some more info on this ?
is it just plug and play?


----------



## onemorecell (29/8/19)

camNZ said:


> How does the Tilt go in SS fermenters?


the phone needs to be right near it to get a signal


----------



## Truman42 (29/8/19)

Drewgong said:


> Can i get some more info on this ?
> is it just plug and play?


Not quite, you either have to create a free account with Ubidots website (use the ubidots for education which they dont mention this on the Ispindel documentation.) https://ubidots.com/stem/

Or install fermentrack onto a raspberry Pi and connect via its IP address in a browser.


----------



## Drewgong (29/8/19)

Truman42 said:


> Not quite, you either have to create a free account with Ubidots website (use the ubidots for education which they dont mention this on the Ispindel documentation.) https://ubidots.com/stem/
> 
> Or install fermentrack onto a raspberry Pi and connect via its IP address in a browser.


Thanks for that mate i wouldn't know where to begin. I think ill just wait till tilt comes up with a wifi model or another company releases something similar


----------



## Truman42 (29/8/19)

Drewgong said:


> Thanks for that mate i wouldn't know where to begin. I think ill just wait till tilt comes up with a wifi model or another company releases something similar


If you follow the Ispindel doc on how to set it all up its not that hard. There is a thread on it here that might be of help


----------



## EalingDrop (29/8/19)

Drewgong said:


> Thanks for that mate i wouldn't know where to begin. I think ill just wait till tilt comes up with a wifi model or another company releases something similar



If you have the Brewfather app, it'll take you max 20 mins* to hook this up and monitor your fermentation. In fact the steps are all very similar with other brewing apps. The instructions are very easy to follow. 

You won't need to know any of the Ubidots/R.Pi stuff.

*Because it takes 15 mins for the first data log to be sent from the iSpindel


----------



## Drewgong (29/8/19)

EalingDrop said:


> If you have the Brewfather app, it'll take you max 20 mins* to hook this up and monitor your fermentation. In fact the steps are all very similar with other brewing apps. The instructions are very easy to follow.
> 
> You won't need to know any of the Ubidots/R.Pi stuff.
> 
> *Because it takes 15 mins for the first data log to be sent from the iSpindel


Unfortunately i cant get brewfather as its ios only i believe. I use beersmith


----------



## EalingDrop (29/8/19)

Brewfather works on both IOS and Android.

You can install it for the ISpindel and use Beersmith as you were.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (29/8/19)

Drewgong said:


> Unfortunately i cant get brewfather as its ios only i believe. I use beersmith


Brewfather works on anything. I use it on my pc my android phone and I 'borrowed' my sons ipad to use it for a brew day for fun. You just log into the app from whatever device you want to use.


----------



## Drewgong (29/8/19)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> Brewfather works on anything. I use it on my pc my android phone and I 'borrowed' my sons ipad to use it for a brew day for fun. You just log into the app from whatever device you want to use.


Ok ill go have another look i couldn't find it in the google play store.


----------



## Ferment8 (29/8/19)

Drewgong said:


> Ok ill go have another look i couldn't find it in the google play store.


It's web based not a downloaded app. Just go to the website and start the app from there


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (30/8/19)

Yeah, what he said. 

https://brewfather.app/


----------



## Paddy (1/9/19)

Plus 1 for Brewfather more adjustable settings than the basic tilt G-sheets and more reliable updates than tilt url. I use an old android tablet on my brew fridge, when the screen timed out I had to email the Tilt reading. Brewfather auto updates happy Paddy[emoji16]


----------



## krz (1/9/19)

I have an SS Brewtech Unitank.
I initially bought an Ispindel, but the wifi signal would not get through the stainless steel fermenter.
I sold the iSpindel, and bought a Tilt. The tilt's bluetooth signal works through the fermenter,

Bluetooth also uses significantly less power than wifi, I guess thats the main reason they chose it.
I have an old android phone that is connected to my wifi home network, and the phone collects thr tilt bluetooth signal and sends the stats via google. If you dont have an old android phone, get a raspberry pi, but its more mucking about.


----------



## donald_trub (2/9/19)

I love my Tilt. I hesitated on the purchase for quite a while due to price, but it's worth it. Accuracy is very close to the hydrometer, but more importantly just being able to see how a fermentation is coming along while you're at work is very satisfying. Combined with a WiFi Inkbird temp controller and Brewfather and I'm living in a future I didn't think was possible a year ago.

As for not being WiFi, this is a battery saving decision. I've put it through 6 brews so far, which is probably about 4-5 months worth and the battery is still going strong. I have an old Raspberry Pi sitting on top of the fridge logging it to Brewfather. As long as you store it upright between brews the battery should last quite a while.

I have no experience with the iSpindel but I'm over the moon with the TIlt.


----------



## RobW (2/9/19)

donald_trub said:


> I love my Tilt. ............... As long as you store it upright between brews the battery should last quite a while.



Why upright?

Cheers

Rob


----------



## onemorecell (2/9/19)

i think it turns on when it isn't upright. in liquid it is tilted for this purpose


----------



## beer gut (2/9/19)

The version 2 sleeps in the vertical or horizontal position it wakes up when it’s floating in the “tilted” position


----------



## RobW (2/9/19)

Thanks for the answers fellers - there had to be a reason.


----------



## Drewgong (2/9/19)

does it tell you what its battery level is? what type of battery is needed?


----------



## beer gut (3/9/19)

Drewgong said:


> does it tell you what its battery level is? what type of battery is needed?




When waking your Tilt from a standing or laying down position you will see an LED on the circuit board blink green, indicating the battery is good. If you can't see the LED or it is very dim, you'll want to swap out your battery. It is recommended to double check that the LED did not flash by putting the Tilt to sleep again (letting it stand vertically or lay horizontally for 30 seconds or until you see the LED blink blue) and waking it up again in a glass of water. Changing the battery will require recalibration so it is best to be sure the battery is really dead before changing it.

The battery is a lithium CR123A battery


----------



## ABG (3/9/19)

I have 2 of the latest version tilt devices and am super happy. I bought them 2nd hand at half the RRP and even then I thought they were on the pricey side, but everyone has a different perception of value. I love the way they integrate with Brewfather. It's so easy to see when fermentation has nearly finished and it's time to turn the wick up for your diacetyl rest. No more guessing, or having to take samples. Easier, less mess and more sanitary.


----------



## BadSeed (3/9/19)

I'm impressed with my Tilt/ Pi Zero W combination.
The Tilt is not cheap but really cool, Pi Zero was laying around from a previous aborted project, was happy to find a use for it. 
Would definitely buy again if I had to.


----------



## Kev R (11/12/19)

Hi 
Used my Tilt for the first time. Happy to confirm temp is staying constant with the set temp in the ferment fridge (stc 1000).
Did have an issue with muck from the kraeusen building up on top effectively making it top heavy and giving a incorrect gravity. I had to draw a sample,and offset in brewfather.
Has anyone else found a solution for this build up problem?

Kev


----------



## Nugg3t (12/12/19)

Where does one buy one of these raspberry pi units?

https://core-electronics.com.au/raspberry-pi-zero-w-wireless.html

Is it then easy to setup the TILT through this device, including Brewfather?

Just done my first ferment with the TILT, and its great.


----------



## Kev R (13/12/19)

Paddy said:


> I use an old android tablet on my brew fridge, when the screen timed out


I had the same problem with a old Samsung tablet. I downloaded an app called "do not sleep" from google play. I have to leave it plugged in with the screen brightness turned down(or it uses power faster than it can charge.)


----------



## Paddy (14/12/19)

BadSeed said:


> I'm impressed with my Tilt/ Pi Zero W combination.
> The Tilt is not cheap but really cool, Pi Zero was laying around from a previous aborted project, was happy to find a use for it.
> Would definitely buy again if I had to.


Badseed do you think the raspberry would be better than an old tablet/phone?


----------



## BadSeed (24/12/19)

Paddy said:


> Badseed do you think the raspberry would be better than an old tablet/phone?


Sorry for my late reply.

It's probably more reliable and will use less power, but the end result is pretty much the same.
I'm a big fan of the pi though and I had the zero sitting collecting dust.


----------

